# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie - Artikels

## Leontien

In dit topic vind je verschillende artikels betreffende menstruatie (klachten).


Het meest voorkomende gynaecologische probleem bij vrouwen in de vruchtbare leeftijd zijn pijnlijke maandstonden.

Het gaat om een min of meer hevige krampachtige pijn in de onderbuik of rug. Sommige vrouwen hebben kortdurende krampen, terwijl anderen een constante, zeurende pijn voelen. Meestal begint de pijn tegelijk met of net vóór de menstruatie, bereikt zijn hoogtepunt na 24 uur en trekt na twee dagen weer weg. Het gaat soms gepaard met klachten als braken of misselijkheid, hoofdpijn, verstopping of diarree, depressieve stemming net voor of tijdens de menstruatie. 

Oorzaken, diagnose en behandeling kun je vinden op:
http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2887

----------


## Leontien

Amenorroe wil zeggen dat je niet menstrueert. Dit is heel normaal bij jonge meiden en vrouwen in de menopauze, en ook bij vrouwen die zwanger zijn of een kind de borst geven. 
· Ben je zestien, en nog nooit ongesteld geweest, dan is het verstandig je te laten onderzoeken. Je kunt gewoon laat zijn in je ontwikkeling, maar er kan ook iets anders aan de hand zijn.
· Als je vroeger ongesteld bent geweest, maar de menstruatie al 6 maanden is uitgebleven, noemt men dat ook amenorroe (secundaire amenorroe). Dit kan lichamelijke oorzaken hebben. In de puberteit kan de menstruatie bijvoorbeeld stoppen als een meisje opeens rigoureus gaat lijnen, overmatig sport of anorexia nervosa heeft. Maar het kan ook psychische oorzaken hebben, zoals stress en depressie. 
· *Let op*: het is heel normaal dat je cyclus wat onregelmatig is als je nog niet zo lang menstrueert. De menstruatie kan makkelijk één of twee maanden overslaan. Soms duurt het een paar jaar voor de cyclus wat regelmatiger wordt.

Bron: http://www.sexwoordenboek.nl/amenorroe.html

----------


## Agnes574

Menstruatie, overmatig bloedverlies

Een nauwkeurige definitie van overmatig bloedverlies is er niet. Verlies van stolsels (dikke brokken) en bloedarmoede worden meestal beschouwd als kenmerken. 

De hoeveelheid menstruatiebloed is onder andere afhankelijk van de dikte van het opgebouwde baarmoederslijmvlies. Hormonen, die door de eierstokken worden gemaakt, zorgen voor de opbouw van dit slijmvlies. Als de hormoonspiegel daalt wordt het slijmvlies afgestoten en zo ontstaat er een bloeding: de menstuatie 

De hormoonproductie wordt onregelmatiger naarmate de overgang nadert. Hierdoor wordt soms veel slijmvlies opgebouwd wat voor sterke bloedingen kan zorgen. Ook de baarmoeder zelf kan een rol spelen bij overmatig bloedverlies. De baarmoeder, die de vorm en grootte van een peer heeft, bestaat uit een spierwand. De spierwand is bekleed met slijmvlies. De wanden liggen tegen elkaar aan, zodat er in wezen geen sprake is van een echte holte. Veranderingen in de vorm van deze holte - bijvoorbeeld door de aanwezigheid van een poliep, een bijna altijd goedaardig gezwelletje, of een myoompje (vleesboompje) - kunnen echter overmatig bloedverlies tot gevolg hebben. Bij een baarmoeder met veel grote myomen kan er sprake zijn van hevig bloedverlies.Een enkele keer kan de oorzaak gelegen zijn in afwijkingen in de bloedstolling of medicijnen die de bloedstolling beïnvloeden. 

Overmatig bloedverlies is vervelend, maar kan meestal geen kwaad. Sommige vrouwen menstrueren al van jongs af aan hevig. Zij weten nauwelijks anders en hebben geleerd ermee te leven. Bij veel vrouwen ontstaat de klacht na het dertigste of veertigste jaar, soms na het stoppen van de pil. Overmatig bloedverlies kan dus verschillende oorzaken hebben, die ieder een andere aanpak vragen. 

Goedgekeurd door: Wouter Stenvers, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Hieronder vind je verschillende artikels ivm de menstruatiecyclus.
Héél interessant om eens door te nemen als je vragen hebt omtrent je menstruatie of je ergens zorgen over maakt!!  :Wink: 



Baarmoederslijmvlies abnormale afstoting

Abnormale afstoting van het baarmoederslijmvlies betekent abnormale menstruatie. Er zijn 3 verschillende aandoeningen die hieronder vallen: 

1.Oligomenorroe ofwel onregelmatige menstruatie. Men spreekt hiervan als de vrouw minder dan de gebruikelijke 11-13 menstruaties per jaar heeft. Deze zijn echter wel normaal en worden over het algemeen door een ovulatie voorafgegaan. Meestal komt een onregelmatige menstruatie voor bij vrouwen die aan het begin van de overgang staan. 

2. Dysmenorroe ofwel pijnlijke menstratie. Deze kan optreden bij of ondanks natuurlijke hormonale veranderingen, bij myomen (vleesbomen), endometriosis (ontsteking van de binnenzijde van de baarmoeder) of een bekkenonsteking. Bedrust en paracetamol innemen zijn vaak goede manieren om de pijn te verlichten. 

3. Menorragie ofwel hevige en langdurige menstruaties. Men spreekt hiervan indien een vrouw langer menstrueert dan 7 dagen en bloedstolsels verliest of als ze hevig vloeit. De oorzaak ligt meestal in een verstoring van de hormonen die de menstruatiecyclus regelen. Ongeveer 5-10% van de vrouwen heeft hier last van. Het komt vooral veel voor bij vrouwen die de menopauze bereiken. Vaak zal de arts de ‘pil’ met oestrogenen en progesteron voorschrijven om de bloedingen te verminderen. 

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

(PS; Het 2de artikel is makkelijker leesbaar als dit eerste...zie 2de post)
*
Menstruatiecyclus*

De menstruatiecyclus is een periodieke verandering in het lichaam van de geslachtsrijpe vrouw tussen de puberteit en de menopauze. De cyclus heeft te maken met de eicelrijping en het klaarmaken van het lichaam voor mogelijke zwangerschap. De menstruatiecyclus heeft dus te maken met de vruchtbaarheid van de vrouw.

De gemiddelde duur van een normale menstruatiecyclus bedraagt 25 tot 35 dagen, maar kan uiteenlopen van 21 dagen tot drie maanden. Het verloop wordt gecoördineerd door hormonen.

**Hormonaal verloop*
Volgens conventie is de eerste dag van de menstruatiecyclus, die dag waarop de vrouw begint te menstrueren (bloed verliezen). Hormonaal gezien wordt de cyclus in twee delen verdeeld. De eerste fase is de folliculaire fase, de tweede na de eisprong de luteale fase.

Tijdens de folliculaire fase scheidt de hypofyse (in de hersenen) follikel stimulerend hormoon (FSH) af dat de granulosacellen van een follikel zal stimuleren tot groei. Meerdere follikels (een zogenaamd cohort), gelegen in de eierstok (ovarium) en bevatten elk een eicel (oocyt). De follikels produceren gedurende deze fase van de cyclus oestrogeen. Als de grootste follikel ongeveer een diameter van 17-20 mm bereikt heeft zal de hypofyse piekgewijs luteiniserend hormoon (LH) produceren, waarna de follikel ongeveer 36 tot 48 uur zal springen (ovulatie, zie verder bij de eicel). Het geproduceerde oestrogeen zorgt voor groei (= proliferatie) van het endometrium in de baarmoeder (uterus). Deze periode van menstruele cyclus heet daarom ook proliferatieve fase. Deze fase is wisselend in duur (7 tot 21 dagen). Dit heeft gevolgen voor de vruchtbare periode (zie verder).

De tweede fase wordt luteale fase genoemd en begint op het moment dat de follikel gesprongen is, en de eicel er uit verdwenen is. De granulosacellen van het follikel veranderen van vorm en worden granulosa luteïnecellen. Onder invloed van het LH zullen deze granulosa luteïnecellen progesteron gaan produceren. Het follikel zonder eicel wordt geel lichaam (corpus luteum) genoemd en zal nog enkele dagen de productie van progesteron blijven voortzetten. Onder invloed van de progesteron (en ook oestrogenen) verandert het baarmoederslijmvlies waarbij de slijmklieren secreet produceren en afgeeft, en zo klaargemaakt wordt voor de innesteling van het embryo. Deze fase heet daarom ook wel de secretoire fase. Als dit geel lichaampje enkele dagen later stopt met de hormoonproductie, doordat het niet ondersteunt wordt door een zwangerschap geproduceerd hormoon hCG, zal het baarmoederslijmvlies ten gronde gaan en een bloeding optreden (zie verder). Deze fase duurt bij 10% van de vrouwen met een regelmatige cyclus ongeveer 14 dagen, maar blijkt te kunnen variëren van 7- 19 dagen. Bij vrouwen met een onregelmatige cyclus is de onzekerheid nog groter. Meer dan 70% blijkt vruchtbaar voor de 10 of na de 17 dag van de cyclus. De eisprong kan ongeveer 14 dagen voor de volgende menstruatie geschieden, maar ook veel eerder of later. Dus niet noodzakelijk rond de 14e cyclusdag. Het tijdstip van de eisprong kan dus niet bepaald worden door enkel een aantal dagen te tellen sinds het begin van de cyclus of terugtellen vanaf het eind van de cyclus; vooral als de duur van cyclus van de vrouw onregelmatig is.
*
*Invloed op de baarmoeder*
In de eerstehelft van de menstrule cyclus, de folliculaire fase, zal de binnenwand van de baarmoeder, het baarmoederslijmvlies ofwel het endometrium, groeien oiv. oestrogeen. Het endometrium wordt dikker door celgroei (proliferatie). Deze fase heet daarom ook wel de proliferatieve fase. Het maakt zich klaar voor innesteling van een embryo. Na de eisprong in de eierstok wordt in de follikel, nu corpus luteum genaamd, voornamelijk progesteron geproduceerd. Dit hormoon zorgt er voor dat endometrium slijmbekercellen hun secreet in de endometriumklieren uitstorten. Daarom heet deze fase ook wel de secretoire fase. Na de 5e dag na de eisprong is het endometrium optimaal voor een innesteling. Waarschijnlijk zit in het secreet stoffen die dit innestelingsproces reguleren. Indien een embryo innestelt zal het zelf een hormoon produceren, het zwangerschapshormoon hCG. Dit zorgt er voor dat het corpus luteum nog tijdelijk blijft bestaan waardoor progesteron geproduceerd blijft worden tot ongeveer de 7-8e week van de zwangerschap. Hierna neemt de moederkoek (placenta) de productie van progesteron over. Als een zwangerschap uitblijft zal het corpus luteum ten gronde gaan en de productie van progesteron stoppen. Daling van progesteron zorgt voor verval van endometrium, en dan uiteindelijk afstoting gevolgd door een vaginale menstruele bloeding. Deze bloeding verschilt van vrouw tot vrouw en van cyclus tot cyclus, maar duurt normaal 3 tot 7 dagen waarbij er een totaal bloedverlies is van rond de tien centiliter (vergelijkbaar met een half kopje).


**De eicellen*
De eicel is de grootste menselijke cel. De eicellen bevinden zich in follikels in de eierstokken. Gedurende de embryonale ontwikkeling van een vrouwelijke foetus worden de eicellen gevormd. In de twintigste zwangerschapsweek zijn er ongeveer zeven miljoen follikels. Tijdens de verder ontwikkeling in de baarmoeder gaan er vele verloren, waardoor bij de geboorte nog 'slechts' één miljoen follikels resteren. Zodra een vrouw haar eerste menstruatie krijgt, zijn er nog vierhonderdduizend follikels over. Tijdens de menstruatiecyclus groeien er een aantal follikels onder invloed van het FSH (een cohort). De follikel met de meeste receptoren voor dit hormoon zal het sterkst reageren, en het snelst en grootst groeien, om uiteindelijk als eerste te ovuleren. In welke van de twee eierstokken deze follikel rijpt, is door toeval bepaald. Wanneer toch een tweede follikel ovuleert, zullen er dus twee eicellen vrijkomen tijdens één cyclus. In dit geval kunnen er dus twee bevruchtingen plaatsvinden, hetgeen tot een twee-eiïge tweeling kan leiden. De meeste follikels die in een cohort groeien zullen ten gronde en dus verloren gaan atretisch. In geval van hormoonstimulatie, voor bijvoorbeeld in-vitrofertilisatie (IVF) zullen de anders atretische follikels wel kunnen doorgroeien. Het hoogste aantal gerijpte eicellen dat bij de mens ooit geteld is bij een dergelijke stimulatie, is 128. Meestal echter zijn er bij jonge vrouwen zo’n 10 eicellen die rijpen bij hormoonstimulatie. Bij de eisprong barst het follikel en moet de eicel haar weg vinden naar de eileider (tuba ovaria). Ze wordt voortbewogen door de golfslag van bewegende trilhaartjes in de eileider. De bevruchting van de eicel gebeurt waarschijnlijk reeds in de eileider. Hierdoor ontstaat een embryo. Na enkele dagen bereikt de embryo de baarmoeder, waar ze zich zal trachten in te nestelen indien ze bevrucht is. Onbevrucht bereikt ze de baarmoeder meestal niet levend, want een eicel blijft onbevrucht slechts 12-24 uur in leven na de eisprong.

**Vruchtbaarheid tijdens de menstruatiecyclus*
Spermacellen leven echter veel langer dan eicellen en kunnen in het lichaam van de vrouw tot 3 dagen overleven. Dit betekent dat coïtus tot 3 dagen vóór de eisprong kan leiden tot zwangerschap, omdat overlevende spermacellen dagen na de geslachtsgemeenschap nog de eicel kunnen bevruchten. De vruchtbaarste dag is 2 dagen voor de eisprong.

Indien zwangerschap gewenst is, is het dus aangewezen reeds enkele dagen voor de vermoedelijke eisprong geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben. Indien men anderzijds geen zwangerschap wenst, kan men hier ook rekening mee houden. De sympto-thermale methode is een betrouwbare methode voor geboorteregeling (Pearl-index (methodezekerheid) ca. 0,3 %) die zich baseert op de vruchtbaartheidscyclus van de vrouw[3].

Vruchtbaarheid in functie van de leeftijd
De vruchtbaarheid van de vrouw neemt vooral af met de leeftijd, omdat de eicellen van de vrouw verouderen. Op de leeftijd van 20 jaar heeft een vrouw ongeveer 20% afwijkende eicellen, op de leeftijd van 40 jaar is reeds 80% van haar eicellen afwijkend. Dit resulteert naast verminderde vruchtbaarheid ook nog in een verhoogd aantal miskramen indien er toch bevruchting plaatsvindt. Bij de 40-jarige vrouw is de kans op een zwangerschap ongeveer 5-10% en op een miskraam 50%.

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

De menstruatiecyclus 

**Inleiding*
Met de term 'menstruatiecyclus' worden de veranderingen aangeduid die iedere maand in uw lichaam plaatsvinden als voorbereiding op een eventuele zwangerschap. Als u niet zwanger wordt, wordt de cyclus afgesloten met een menstruatie (maandelijkse bloeding). Raakt u wel zwanger, dan stopt de menstruatie tot na de geboorte van de baby.

De gemiddelde lengte van de menstruatiecyclus is 28 dagen. Jaarlijks menstrueert u ongeveer twaalf tot dertien keer. Kortere of langere cyclussen komen echter ook voor. De eerste dag van de cyclus is de eerste dag van uw menstruatie.

De eerste menstruatie, de menarche genoemd, vindt over het algemeen plaats in de vroege tienerjaren. Vanaf dat moment kan een meisje zwanger worden. De meeste vrouwen stoppen met menstrueren als ze eind veertig, begin vijftig zijn. Dit wordt de menopauze genoemd. Tussentijds kan de menstruatie soms tijdelijk wegblijven.
*
*Hoe verloopt de menstruatiecyclus?*
Het slijmvlies aan de binnenkant van de baarmoeder (uterus), wordt iedere dag na de menstruatie iets dikker, en wordt klaargemaakt voor een mogelijke zwangerschap. Als u niet zwanger wordt, wordt het baarmoederslijmvlies afgestoten en krijgt u een bloeding.Vervolgens begint de cyclus weer van voren af aan.

In beide eierstokken liggen miljoenen eitjes opgeslagen, maar de meeste daarvan worden nooit gebruikt. Kort na de eerste menstruatie komen de eierstokken in actie en produceren ze - meestal - om beurten één eitje per maand. Dit wordt de ovulatie genoemd. Als het eitje wordt bevrucht, raakt u zwanger. Soms komen er twee of meer eitjes tegelijk vrij, hetgeen tot twee - of meerlingen kan leiden.

In de eerste helft van de hormonale cyclus produceert uw lichaam voornamelijk het hormoon oestrogeen, in de tweede helft (na de ovulatie) voornamelijk progesteron. Deze hormoonwisselingen kunnen hun invloed hebben op uw gemoedstoestand. Uw gewicht, uw borsten en zelfs de puistjes op uw gezicht kunnen variëren afhankelijk van het moment in de menstruatiecyclus.

**Wat gebeurt er tijdens de ovulatie?*
Uw hersenen 'zenden' iedere maand een chemische stof (hormoon) naar de eierstokken, met de boodschap een eitje te produceren. Gewoonlijk ontwikkelt zich slechts één eitje, met daaromheen een beschermend blaasje of follikel. Dit eiblaasje is gevuld met een vloeistof die het eitje beschermt en het voorziet van alle hormonen (chemische stoffen) die het nodig heeft om een zwangerschap te beginnen. Deze hormonen geven ook het baarmoederslijmvlies de opdracht om een nieuwe laag op te bouwen.

Op dag 14 van een 28 dagen durende cyclus (of eerder of later bij een kortere of langere cyclus) sturen de hersenen weer een boodschap naar de follikel. Hierdoor barst de follikel open en komt het eitje vrij in de ruimte tussen de eierstok en de franjeachtige uitlopers van de eileider. Deze uitlopers vangen het eitje op en stuwen het door de eileider voort in de richting van de baarmoeder.

Het slijm in uw baarmoederhals (cervix) wordt dunner tijdens de ovulatie. Wellicht valt het u op dat uw normale vaginale afscheiding dunner wordt. Het kan ook zijn dat uw lichaamstemperatuur iets omhoog gaat, en dat u gedurende een paar uur een onaangenaam gevoel in de onderbuik hebt.

**Bevruchting*
Als u geslachtsgemeenschap hebt op de dag van of tijdens de 4 dagen voor de ovulatie, is het mogelijk dat u zwanger wordt. Dankzij het dunne slijm in uw cervix kan het sperma van de man gemakkelijk de baarmoeder en de eileider binnenzwemmen, waar het kan samensmelten met een eicel: de bevruchting. 

De bevruchte eicel heeft vervolgens een paar dagen nodig om in de baarmoeder terecht te komen. Als het eenmaal goed is ingenesteld in het baarmoederslijmvlies bent u zwanger en wordt u niet ongesteld.

In de tussentijd gaat het opengesprongen follikel in de eierstok door met de productie van hormonen om het eitje te voeden, totdat het zich veilig heeft ingenesteld. De follikel verdwijnt dan geleidelijk, of u deze maand nu zwanger bent geworden of niet.

Tijdens de zwangerschap wordt het zogenaamde zwangerschapshormoon (HCG of humaan choriongonadotropine) geproduceerd. Dit hormoon kan, tijdens de zwangerschap, ook in de urine aangetoond worden. De urinezwangerschapstest is hierop gebaseerd.

Als het eitje niet bevrucht wordt, of als het bevruchte eitje er niet in slaagt zich in te nestelen in het baarmoederslijmvlies, wordt u ongesteld en begint er een nieuwe cyclus.
*
*Wanneer kunt u zwanger worden?*
Sperma kan maximaal vijf dagen in de baarmoeder in leven blijven. Het onbevruchte eitje blijft echter slechts een paar uur in leven. U kunt dus zwanger worden als u een paar dagen voor of tijdens de ovulatie (meestal dag 14, gerekend vanaf de eerste dag van uw laatste menstruatie) geslachtsgemeenschap heeft gehad. Als u probeert zwanger te worden, dan is dit een goede tijd voor geslachtsgemeenschap.

Als u geen baby wilt, moet u de dagen vlak voor en tijdens de ovulatie het meest oppassen. Het is echter onvoldoende om u alleen tijdens deze dagen te onthouden van geslachtsgemeenschap, want uw cyclus is niet altijd voorspelbaar. U kunt vroeger of later dan normaal ovuleren zonder dat u daar bewust van bent. Gebruik gedurende de hele cyclus een anticonceptiemiddel als u een zwangerschap wilt voorkomen.

Als u bij uzelf de veranderingen kunt opmerken die de ovulatie in uw lichaam teweegbrengt, dan bent u misschien in staat om nauwkeurig vast te stellen wanneer u de meeste kans hebt om zwanger te worden. Tests die op grond van de hormonen in uw urine bepalen of u ovuleert, zijn niet 100% betrouwbaar.

**Geen of onregelmatige menstruatie*
De hormooncyclus die de maandelijkse menstruatie veroorzaakt, is ingewikkeld. Het kan voorkomen dat u vaker of minder vaak gaat menstrueren of dat de menstruatie helemaal stopt, ten gevolge van:
-zwangerschap is de meest voorkomende oorzaak 
-verstoring van het hormonale evenwicht 
-slechte lichamelijke of geestelijke gezondheid 
-gewichtsverlies of -toename 
-de orale anticonceptiepil, die de ovulatie stopt en soms de menstruatiecyclus verstoort. In principe wordt u niet zwanger als u de pil trouw slikt. 

(bron: gezondiza.nl)

----------


## johanneke

Ovulatiepijn, wie herkent dit. Ik heb er echt ontzettend veel last van, slik soms zelfs paracetamol. Handig als je kids wilt "plannen" hoewel je die natuurlijk krijgt en niet maakt.

----------


## Tralala

Hm ik heb het laatst voor het eerst een keer gevoeld volgens mij,kreeg toen rond de eisprong licht bloedverlies en lage rugpijn.Daarvoor nog nooit gehad.

----------


## dotito

hallo,

nu met dit onderwerp te lezen word het me allemaal een beetje duidelijker hoe het allemaal te keer gaat.het is zo ik heb al sinds mijn 10 de mijn menstruaties. kan er eventueel iemand mij tips geven omdat ik heel veel afzie van de pijn.ik heb ook hevige bloedingen zo hevig dat ik pampers s'nachts moet dragen voor mensen die incontinent zijn. en de pijn die ik heb lijkt enorm op weeén,en is sinds mijn bevalling niet gebettert.ik heb al van alles geprobeerd spiraal, hormonaal vrij spiraal, de pil maar daar kan ik niet tegen daar krijg ik migraine van.ik kan ook niet zo veel medicatie nemen omdat ik tegen paracetamol niet tegen kan(allergie) :Frown:  en dan dat down gevoel dat je hebt tijdens die periode echt niet te doen.als er iemand mij raad kan geven,je bent welkom? :Smile: 

groetjes dotito,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dotito,

Wow, jouw menstruatie klinkt naar een regelrechte hel!
Ik zou ook geen flauw idee hebben wat zou kunnen werken, aangezien je niet tegen paracetamol kan. Ik slikte altijd ibuprufen (volgens mij is dit ook een soort paracetamol dus kun je ook niet tegen) Ben je al eens met dit probleem naar je huisarts geweest? Ik denk dat hij degene is die je op dit moment het best kan helpen.

Succes! Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Dodito,je hebt ook speciale pillen tegen menstruatiepijn als het goed is.Al moet ik zeggen dat die bij mij niet goed hielpen.Ik denk dat je er ook even beter mee naar de huisarts kan gaan want het lijkt me echt ondoenelijk.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal eens met Tralala, misschien kan idd je huisarts iets voor je betekenen Dotito!

----------


## Agnes574

> hallo,
> 
> nu met dit onderwerp te lezen word het me allemaal een beetje duidelijker hoe het allemaal te keer gaat.het is zo ik heb al sinds mijn 10 de mijn menstruaties. kan er eventueel iemand mij tips geven omdat ik heel veel afzie van de pijn.ik heb ook hevige bloedingen zo hevig dat ik pampers s'nachts moet dragen voor mensen die incontinent zijn. en de pijn die ik heb lijkt enorm op weeén,en is sinds mijn bevalling niet gebettert.ik heb al van alles geprobeerd spiraal, hormonaal vrij spiraal, de pil maar daar kan ik niet tegen daar krijg ik migraine van.ik kan ook niet zo veel medicatie nemen omdat ik tegen paracetamol niet tegen kan(allergie) en dan dat down gevoel dat je hebt tijdens die periode echt niet te doen.als er iemand mij raad kan geven,je bent welkom?
> 
> groetjes dotito,


Jammer dat je niet tegen de pil kunt Dotito....
Ik had ook altijd last van zéér hevige pijnen en zéér veel bloedverlies, bij mij was het echter zo opgelost door de pil gewoon door te nemen, zonder pauzeweek,helaas is dat voor jou géén oplossing!
Ik heb wél een tijdlang perdofemina genomen, speciaal tegen de pijn tijdens menstruatie...maar daar zit volgens mij ook paracetamol in???
Weet je apotheker niets??

Sterkte!!

----------


## dotito

in ieder geval bedankt allemaal voor jullie reactie mensen :Wink: ,ja mischien moet ik maar eens op zoek gaan naar een goede gynecoloog,want een huisarts kan mij niet echt helpen.in tussen tijd zal ik het met een kersenpitkussen moeten doen.

lieve groetjes 

dotito, :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Idd misschien is een gynaecoloog wel beter, deze heeft meer ervaring in dit soort problemen, dus kan je denk ik ook wel beter helpen.
Maar ik zou er niet té lang mee wachten hoor, vooral als je er al een tijd mee loopt...

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

> @ Dotito,
> 
> Idd misschien is een gynaecoloog wel beter, deze heeft meer ervaring in dit soort problemen, dus kan je denk ik ook wel beter helpen.
> Maar ik zou er niet té lang mee wachten hoor, vooral als je er al een tijd mee loopt...
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


ja zal er eens werk moeten van maken, zal van de week eens een afspraak maken. in indergeval alvast bedankt. :Wink: 

groetjes terug,dotito,

----------


## Sylvia93

Lijkt me een slim plan Dotito! Laat je het ons even weten als er iets uitgekomen is? En wanneer je een afspraak hebt!?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

